# new puppy noob



## Bobbi (Mar 30, 2013)

hi guys I am in a but of a confusion I need a better food for my puppy Bobbi and she is on purina puppy chow and purina pro plan puppy, dog food adviser says the food is poor quality I about gagged when I saw the ingredients I feel like i am feeding her potato chips, what do you guys recommend is the best the list goes on forever and I am kinda lost


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I would recommend Fromm Four Star Nutritionals grain free above all else. It has worked wonders for my Toby. I also like Acana, blue buffalo wilderness, and several others. But I can't tell you how much I love Fromm!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I feed Ziwi Peak


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

My girl eats The Honest Kitchen grain free formulas. My boy eats Taste of the Wild. Honest Kitchen is expensive to feed big dogs but a small chihuahua its affordable.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

If you are wanting a kibble, I recommend Fromm's Four Star Nutritionals Grain Free as well. Both my girls love it, and Izzie is pretty picky, and the kibbles are really small! If you want to feed a pre-made raw, Ziwi is great as well as Stella & Chewys (which my girls eat for breakfast). As long as you feed at least a 4 star or above, you will be fine.


----------



## Bobbi (Mar 30, 2013)

thank you so much I will check for fromms and ziwi I have had several people say they like it thanks again bobbi appreciates it!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I also feed Fromm Grain Free and Jaxx loves it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i feed wellness core grain free puppy for KC and reduced fat for dex  just another option if they dont like fromm or ziwipeak/acana/blue/thehonestkitchen


----------



## Bobbi (Mar 30, 2013)

ok cool i might check blue first though I bought the food at petsmart and they can exchange it


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Whatever kibble you choose it's best to make it grainfree and I like to mix mine up with a feed of ZiwiPeak and raw - as in not mix the foods together, just feed a different food each meal is what I mean.


----------



## Bobbi (Mar 30, 2013)

ok I will try that she gets more and more active each day


----------

